# Enterprise Solutions > PeopleSoft Why SQL and Callsection are mutually exclusive

## Geek_Guest

Why SQL and Callsection are mutually exclusive Can any one give example for this?

*Question asked by visitor venkat reddy .k*

----------


## madhu.ps16

If we use SQL and Callsection at same time then Database deadlock will occur. So we cannot use at sametime. Thatswhy both  are mutually exclusive. :Smile:

----------


## bandisdevi

It's because the processor can't decide which action to do first. That's why we cannot use at the same time.

----------


## sony03

if sql n callsection are not mutually exclusive den deadlock will occur so for prevention they are mutually exclusive.
deadlock refers to specific condition when 2 or more process are each waiting for each other to release resource.

----------

